# Recently purchased Valdoro (HGVC) resale



## jrc (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a ski week and a platinum float week. Does anyone have experience using the float for more ski time? Do I have to book my float and give it to HGVC to get points for use elsewhere? Anything interesting I should know about Valdoro? Thanks in advance.


----------



## psychjoe (Feb 12, 2011)

[_Personal attack deleted.  This is not tolerated on TUG.  Please review the Posting Rules, specifically #6._ -- Makai Guy, BBS Adminitrator]


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey, both of you from Kansas, please note that personal attacks are not allowed on TUG. Your postings are likely to be removed and most likely my posting will be removed also. 

The following quote about Nebraska may apply to Kansas also:

"I thought I was dead 'til I found out it was just that I was in Nebraska." -- Gene Hackman in "Unforgiven" (1992).


----------



## psychjoe (Feb 12, 2011)

jrc is my brother. I was just rattling his cage.


----------



## jrc (Feb 12, 2011)

He started it.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 12, 2011)

psychjoe said:


> jrc is my brother. I was just rattling his cage.



I suspected something like that based on the fact that you both are from Kansas and you both recently joined TUG. Welcome


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 12, 2011)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> I suspected something like that based on the fact that you both are from same state and you both recently joined TUG. Welcome



My apology for comparing Kansas to Nebraska!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 12, 2011)

Sound more like 1 body with multiple personalities ... a male Sybil.:ignore: 

But, Welcome to TUG! 

It would be really strange if those brothers are identical twins.


----------



## jrc (Feb 12, 2011)

Our back and forth has become more popular than my questions. I'm guessing there aren't many Valdoro owners on TUG. Happy to answer any questions about Valdoro as I begin my ownership. I have week 6 fixed starting in 2012 and I'm hoping to use some float points for a shorter trip after Thanksgiving this year as well.


----------



## gwenco (Feb 12, 2011)

*Valdora*

Can't vouch for Hilton timeshares but Valdora is a PREMIUM resort in Breck and just off of main street.  With the week you purchased as a ski week, this should be an awesome trader. Hope you got a good deal!


----------



## jrc (Feb 12, 2011)

I paid $12,9 for the 9600 points. The MF is higher than I'd like since it's two 1br weeks. I hope thats a decent deal. It works out well since it's a drivable vacation and the size fits my needs long-term.

The float I'll probable use to explore some other HGVC locations in addition to trying for more boarding time and some biking (might use open season for the bike trips since it's low-demand). My brother and I, in addition to trading barbs in online boards, visited HHV over Xmas. I'm thinking of trying my luck and returning there (or anywhere in Hawaii) with some points.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 12, 2011)

You may be brothers, but nobody here could know that, and it sets a bad example for the uninformed that read those posts and assume insults are okay.  The software provides the ability to send Private Messages to other board users.


----------



## itradehilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Valdoro is a great place to stay. We try to get the 2 bdr plus units because they have a hot tub and BBQ on your private deck. This is very nice after a day in the snow. In the summer the biking trails are great.


----------



## travelguy (Feb 13, 2011)

itradehilton said:


> We try to get the 2 bdr plus units because they have a hot tub and BBQ on your private deck.



I've been told by the Valdoro front desk staff that the grills and hot tubs on the 2 bdrm plus unit decks are to be used by all Valdoro guests and are not private.  I've always stayed in a 1 or 3 bdrm and never in the 2bd+ units but I thought it might be awkward to have strangers jump in the hot tub on your deck!


----------



## rebel (Feb 14, 2011)

We live in Denver and have stayed there mulpiple times.  We have stayed in the two bedroom plus and the deck is huge with hot tub, grill and table/chairs.  The deck is private to that unit.  there are two huge tob tubs on the first floor and one next door with the pool for everyone else


----------



## itradehilton (Feb 14, 2011)

No, the 2bdr plus hot tub and BBQ are Private for your use only. They have a BBQ for sharing available near the back  door and other Hot tubs for resort guests to use.


----------



## feed the otter (Feb 14, 2011)

jrc said:


> I have a ski week and a platinum float week. Does anyone have experience using the float for more ski time? Do I have to book my float and give it to HGVC to get points for use elsewhere? Anything interesting I should know about Valdoro? Thanks in advance.



You're right, the back and forth ended up being pretty good, but as for your questions:

Short of anything I can't yet imagine, your float points ought work just like any other HGVC club points for anywhere else you'd care to use them (to include booking another ski week at Valdoro).

We've stayed in the 2BR and the 2BR+ at Valdoro.  The hot tub and the grill on the back deck of the 2BR+ are private, and great perks of those units.  We've also done standard 2BR on the top floor with vaulted ceilings and views across the town that seem to go forever (not a bad consolation prize).

Our ski trips to Valdoro & Breck have been awesome, but the summer trips in many ways are every bit as good (although for very different reasons).  I only mention this as we originally started going to Valdoro exclusively focused on ski trips, but needed only one week there in the summer to immediately build that into our long term plans and keep going back.

There are many, many threads you can search on this board with great info about Breck in general and Valdoro in particular.  For anything you end up reading, I've found it's every bit as good or better once you get there.

Between the town of Breckenridge and how nice Valdoro has been, it's quickly become one of our very favorite vacation spots.  I can't imagine you'll be disappointed with it.

Be nice to your brother.


----------



## jrc (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll take it as a good sign that no one is saying I was robbed blind on my deal for the weeks.

Thanks for the great info!


----------



## rebel (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree Valdoro and Breck are great.  There are four Bronze weeks (16-19) where the points are cheap.  But undertand they are cheap because they are "Mud Weeks" in Breck.  These weeks the ski season is over and a lot of the stores and resturants are closed or have limited hours.


----------



## feed the otter (Feb 15, 2011)

rebel said:


> I agree Valdoro and Breck are great.  There are four Bronze weeks (16-19) where the points are cheap.  But undertand they are cheap because they are "Mud Weeks" in Breck.  These weeks the ski season is over and a lot of the stores and resturants are closed or have limited hours.



Along the lines of cheaper rates to stretch your points, they also have Silver season from mid-September or so up to the week prior to Thanksgiving.  We've not been able to swing a trip during this time, but I would think fall is a nice season to be there (or so I imagine).

There's obviously not going to be any skiing to speak of at all during that time, but maybe it's still not so cold that you can't get out and do as you would through the summer.  At a room rate of half the points it normally takes to book during Platinum season, at some time we'll at least get around to trying it out.


----------



## travelguy (Feb 16, 2011)

Valdoro is also an easier trade with HGVC points than most would think.  I booked 3 weeks this year including MLK week 2br+ (canceled when I got a St. James Place 3bd through RCI/HGVC) and  upcoming Presidents day 2 week trip in a 1br+.  

Planning ahead helps but there is usually a lot that opens up 30 days out.  And the Epic Pass helps to amortize the cost of the ski lifts!


----------



## jrc (Feb 16, 2011)

Tell me more about the Epic Pass. I've been buying lift tickets on snow.com.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 16, 2011)

Epic Pass is just the season pass you can buy for the Vail resort group, that includes Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge, Keystone, Arapahoe Basin and Heavenly (I think that is the whole group).  You can get various versions of those passes, depending on which places you want to ski.  For example, I bought a pass that just includes Breck, Keystone and Arapahoe for this year.

In the spring, they start selling season passes for the following ski season, and you get the best prices.  My pass was $419, as I recall.  The break-even time for me was at the 5th day of skiing.  When they are available, you can find more details at this site.  An added benefit of buying your pass in the spring is that it gives you lift access for the summer activities (the summer before the ski season), such as mountain biking, etc.

Kurt


----------



## jrc (Feb 16, 2011)

I have been to Breck the past three seasons and had no idea purchasing that far in advance was such a deal. Thanks for the info, that's a huge savings for all the days we go!


----------



## travelguy (Feb 16, 2011)

PigsDad said:


> Epic Pass is just the season pass you can buy for the Vail resort group, that includes Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge, Keystone, Arapahoe Basin and Heavenly (I think that is the whole group).  You can get various versions of those passes, depending on which places you want to ski.  For example, I bought a pass that just includes Breck, Keystone and Arapahoe for this year.
> 
> In the spring, they start selling season passes for the following ski season, and you get the best prices.  My pass was $419, as I recall.  The break-even time for me was at the 5th day of skiing.  When they are available, you can find more details at this site.  An added benefit of buying your pass in the spring is that it gives you lift access for the summer activities (the summer before the ski season), such as mountain biking, etc.
> 
> Kurt



Kurt, I think you got the "Summit Pass" IIRC.  That usually includes 5 days to ski @ Vail and Beaver Creek as well (could be some restrictions).  Great pass for the money.

The Epic Pass includes all the resorts Kurt lists above in addition to Tahoe Northstar this year.  This year the pass was $599 if purchased in Sept and went up to about $630 before the cut-off sometime in Oct.  I'll have 27 days on the slopes this year so my ski lift cost per day is $22.  Compare that to the day price at Vail which is now $109!!  

And the Epic Mix is new with year with any of the RF passes.  Really cool because it tracks you as you move through the mountain and lists your lifts and vertical feet (I'm at 300K vert feet after 2 weeks, goal of 100 vertical miles this season).  And you can tie it into Facebook and Twitter if you want to give your "followers" and "friends" real time updates of your progress as a ski bum.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 16, 2011)

travelguy said:


> Kurt, I think you got the "Summit Pass" IIRC.  That usually includes 5 days to ski @ Vail and Beaver Creek as well (could be some restrictions).  Great pass for the money.


I'm not exactly sure what my pass was called, but it did not include the 5 days at Vail.  That pass was about $70 more, as I recall, and since I had no plans to ski Vail this year, I opted to go with the cheaper pass.  But $70 is a steal for 5 days at Vail (pays off after one day).

You can renew any season pass online, but I'm not sure what your options are if you are buying new and are out of state.  I had to go to one of the official locations here on the front range to get my pass last spring (they take your picture and create the card right there).

Kurt


----------

